# Snow's Cut Park Question



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

A local I met this past weekend, suggested I check Snow's Cut Park under the bridge as a good Flounder area. The wife and I did check it out on Monday on the way out of town, but did not fish.

We were impressed with park and access slide downs from the park and I just wonder if it is as she said "Flounder Heaven"

Gonna check it out but just wonder what you locals (ie Firespyder, lol) have to say about it.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

No flounder there...nope....I hear of some door mats hauled out of there actually..You can also come in from the other side at the state park campground too. Great spot to camp and fish from the bank at night.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good place to catch a doormat if you put in your time. take extra rigs. it's nothin but stumps on the bottom, but that's where they lay. the current can be strong so plan around the tides. brushing up on your spanish might be wise if fishing from the bank.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep a bucket full of fiddler crabs near by as well. Sheepies like the area around the rocks and bridge pile. 
Twenty ounce coke bottle is a mighty fine fishing rod for that area.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> good place to catch a doormat if you put in your time. take extra rigs. it's nothin but stumps on the bottom, but that's where they lay. the current can be strong so plan around the tides. brushing up on your spanish might be wise if fishing from the bank.


From what I saw that day,,, a little knowledge of Chinese, Japanese, Korean, or Vietnamese would also be handy


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

FL 
I fish the cut at times when the wind is blowing crazy on the beach. IMO bank fishing is just not going to give you that flounder. I have taken several flounders out of the cut, most from the area around either marina but not the doormats that it is famous for. If you want big flounder from the cut, you need a boat. The cut is full of stumps and rocks, you Will lose lots of rigs fishing there. I have hooked a few good fish only to get hung up and broken off while bringing them in. The cut does hold a lot of fish, including pins and oysters crackers, with spot, black drum and blues in the mix. Sheepies are the best target there. Get a cane pole, some fiddlers, and a net. Dip drop the crabs around a rock pile and your chances are good at getting some head (sheep that is). If I were you, stick to the surf or get a boat to fish the cut, but always keep it in mind for anyday the wind is howling and only a cinder-block will hold on the beach. If you are still thinking about it, shoot me a pm and I'll give you a spot or two to check out.

TD


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

tunadog said:


> FL
> I fish the cut at times when the wind is blowing crazy on the beach. IMO bank fishing is just not going to give you that flounder. I have taken several flounders out of the cut, most from the area around either marina but not the doormats that it is famous for. If you want big flounder from the cut, you need a boat. The cut is full of stumps and rocks, you Will lose lots of rigs fishing there. I have hooked a few good fish only to get hung up and broken off while bringing them in. The cut does hold a lot of fish, including pins and oysters crackers, with spot, black drum and blues in the mix. Sheepies are the best target there. Get a cane pole, some fiddlers, and a net. Dip drop the crabs around a rock pile and your chances are good at getting some head (sheep that is). If I were you, stick to the surf or get a boat to fish the cut, but always keep it in mind for anyday the wind is howling and only a cinder-block will hold on the beach. If you are still thinking about it, shoot me a pm and I'll give you a spot or two to check out.
> 
> TD


Thanks for info and fishing there when the winds are high was my primary objective in checking out the cut. 

As to the stumps and snags, is it possible to catch flounder under a float? If so how deep should the bobber stop be to stay off the bottom.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*they are there, takes patience.*

In Snows Cut you are looking for one bite; might be your largest. Mine was, at 13lbs 10 oz. Good luck. - glenn


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it my understanding that the NC state record flounder was caught in Snow's Cut? Or was it the world or US record.???


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

it was the nc record. headed out fri. best of luck to everyone this weekend.
td


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Flounder*

The key to fishing heavy cover for flounder is to use heavy weights and fish straight down. 
Feel the bottom with your weight and pick it up and move it around with your rod. the boat must be anchored, tied , or held in place with the motor . Casting and reeling in is useless in heavy stuff like rocks or stumps. The same is true for Tog fishing in rocks. Also a long skinny weight is best. I like 8 to 16 oz in a current. Power pro main line also helps eliminate line drag.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

tunadog said:


> it was the nc record. headed out fri. best of luck to everyone this weekend.
> td




Good luck,,,go for it


----------

